# شركه ماكنات cnc تريد فتح مكتب بالعراق



## ksmksam (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
شركه امارتيه بوكالات ايطاليه والمانيه ماكنات cnc المنيوم واخشاب وبلازما تريد فتح مكتب مبيعات وصيانه في العراق 
الرجاء من الاخوه العراقين المهتمين بالموضوع مراسلتي والرجاء ارسال الاقتراحات للموقع والامكانيات اللازمه لذلك


----------



## matiz (24 مايو 2012)

تحيه طيبه...
لكون الموضوع واسع جدا ويحتاج الى مناقشه بعض الفاصيل.....ارى انه من الافضل ان يكون الكلام بيننا مباشرة عن طريق النت(chat) وايميلي هو [email protected]
وانا بانتظارك يوميا بعد الساعه 11مساءا .....نلتقي على الخير ان شاء الله... تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سامي الكرخي (24 مايو 2012)

ارجو مراسلتي على الايميل التالي
[email protected]


----------



## kly73 (25 مايو 2012)

ارجو مراسلتي على الايميل التالي علماً انا في المحافظه الجنوبيه 
[email protected]


----------



## ممدوح العدواني (6 يونيو 2012)

يرجى من حضرتك مراسلتي على الايميلي التالي ومن اجل المحادثة انا من المحافظات الشمالية 
[email protected]


----------



## المتبحر (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي ان لم تجد ما يفيدك راسلني على الايميل التالي [email protected] علما انه لدي ماكنة cnc اعمل بها واستورد من الصين مكائن لمن يرغب


----------

